
An Exuberant Renaissance Calligraphy Guide - bookofjoe
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/illluminated-manuscript-calligraphy-guide
======
wanderingstan
As both a calligrapher and a developer, I love how calligraphy combines the
pure logical beauty of information (involving math, bits, Shannon, entropy,
compression) with the very human beauty of bits of ink on paper (involving
finger dexterity, visual pathway of the brain, the beauty of symmetry, our
adornment of religious/important texts, thousands of years of evolution of
symbols that a culture agrees on).

There is a beauty in code itself too, and I did a fun calligraphic rending of
rc4 years ago: [https://imgur.com/GP25ZCn](https://imgur.com/GP25ZCn)

~~~
RickS
That's really pretty. The syntax highlighting is the cherry on top. Visually
pleasing, but forced by a ruleset, which is neat.

------
uptownfunk
Something also fascinating, we find something similar in the "citra kavitvani"
from an Indian poet named Rupa Goswami. Except his poetry is designed to make
sense when read from different points in the calligraphic image, as well as
having the poetry make sense when the words themselves intersect in the
wonderful designs he has created.

An example can be found here
[https://www.religiousforums.com/attachments/upload_2016-12-1...](https://www.religiousforums.com/attachments/upload_2016-12-1_1-12-53-png.15268/)

